# Dell Dimension 9100 Power Issues



## CDeath (May 29, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a Dell Dimension 9100 computer. The computer will not turn on using the power switch (the ribbon connector is securely in place). I have tried a second working power supply (from a working PC) and I get the same problem. The green light on the motherboard does come on using both the Dell PSU or the second PSU.

I have managed to jump start the Dell power supply, however it does not stay on once the metal connectors are removed. I have not tried this with the working power supply yet - I will do today but I feel it will have the same problem.

Does anybody have any more suggestions? Any help is greatly appreciated.

Many thanks!


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Are you sure there isn't a short somewhere in the system? Did you try checking for misplaced spacers, especially under the motherboard?

Also look for burnt trace wires on the motherboard or damaged capacitors.


----------



## CDeath (May 29, 2011)

The spacers seem to be OK, there doesn't seen to be any burnt trails or damaged capacitors either.

I have removed the motherboard, so I will attempt to power it up with the second PSU. I am just waiting for my working PC to finish doing something.

Many thanks for the response.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

CDeath said:


> I have managed to jump start the Dell power supply, however it does not stay on once the metal connectors are removed. I have not tried this with the working power supply yet - I will do today but I feel it will have the same problem.


What "metal connectors" are you using? If you are referring to the Mobo Power pins you just need to short across them with a metal object and the PC should continue to run.


----------



## CDeath (May 29, 2011)

Tyree said:


> What "metal connectors" are you using? If you are referring to the Mobo Power pins you just need to short across them with a metal object and the PC should continue to run.


Hi, I am referred to a metal tool in my toolkit (a pincher thing) and I attempted to jump it from the green lead to a black lead which started the PSU. However, once I remove the metal object it turns off again. I have looked at some videos on youtube that show the power staying on once the tool is removed.

OK in update - I have tried jumping the computer with just the 24 and 4 pin connectors connected to the motherboard, a graphics card, CPU and one RAM module. The computer starts but nothing appears on the screen. I have tried a different RAM module and with no RAM altogether and I get the same result.

I also tried removing the on board battery and re-connecting after 30 seconds.

Any further help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are any of the 4 diagnostic lights on the front panel lighting up?

Any Beeps?

Try starting with only 1 stick of ram closest to the CPU, see if it starts, if not swap sticks.


----------



## CDeath (May 29, 2011)

OK I tried the RAM in the way you have suggested but it doesn't work. No lights appear on the front panel, although at the moment I have this disconnected. I will try this now...

...ok the only light to come at the front is a green light, second from the left.

Update: the green light at the front is now not coming on. It seems to be random when it comes on, and having a different RAM stick in or none at all doesn't seem to relate to whether it comes on or not.

OK further Update: without the 2 jumpers on the motherboard the green light comes on again.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage


----------



## CDeath (May 29, 2011)

dai said:


> what are you running
> video card
> cpu
> m/board
> ...


Video Card is just an old Voodoo3 PCI to test - but that definitely works
CPU - The default that came with the computer - a P4 I think, I cant see what it is (isn't my computer)
M/B - DCTA - default dimension board
PSU - Default Dell PSU
Brand: Dell Dimension 9100 PC
Wattage: 375W PSU (tested it with a definitely working 500W with the same problems)

Many thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

make and model of the 500w

try a cmos reset


----------



## CDeath (May 29, 2011)

Is there another way of doing a CMOS reset other than removing the battery? The make of the 500W I can't get to at the moment as I have put it back in the other computer, but I was having the same trouble with that and the Dell PSU.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 9100 would be a Pentium 4, 9150 a Pentium D

To clear the CMOS Unplug the power from the wall.
Locate the 3 pin header labeled "RTCRST" Move the jumper from pins 1 & 2 to pins 2 & 3, wait 10 seconds and move back replug the power and see if it boots.


----------



## CDeath (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I did what you suggested, i get the green light at the front panel come on but I still do not get anything on the screen, no beeps or anything either to indicate where the boot may be up to.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Remove all the ram, attempt to boot and see if it beeps.


----------



## CDeath (May 29, 2011)

I tried that before, trying it since the CMOS reset has had the same effect.  Also, I can't see a PC speaker inside the case?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's either on the motherbard or the front panel circuit board.

With the 9xx0 series it usually either the front panel board(where the power switch USB, front audio ports are), or the motherboard itself.

If you unplug the front panel ribbon cable and momentarily jump the 2 pins on the tenth row, if it starts the front panel is bad if not it's probably a motherboard.


----------



## CDeath (May 29, 2011)

I'm assuming you mean the pins on the motherboard? And do you mean 10 from the left if you are looking at it with the back of the computer to the right and the PSU above the pins?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use the top chart, the x in pin position 21 indicates a missing pin on the motherboard header, in that chart pins 19 and 20 are ones you want.


----------



## CDeath (May 29, 2011)

OK that doesn't turn the computer on - I am assuming its the motherboard then?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Most likely, I've seen a few of them lately.


----------



## CDeath (May 29, 2011)

Well that's slightly annoying lol many thanks for all of your help.


----------

